

Light Table (Kodowa) is hiring - ibdknox
http://kodowa.com/jobs

======
austinlyons
The idea of a reactive IDE just seemed so interesting that I downloaded Light
Table last week even though I don't know Clojure. It's wonderful. I've started
reading up on Clojure, which turns out to be wonderful too. And then I
discovered Noir! How did I not know about this stuff before?

~~~
zgm
Same. I've been playing around with Light Table for about a month now, and I'm
completely hooked on Clojure.

------
oxwrist
"Tell us a time you hacked a non-computer system to your advantage."

Sounded like YC application?

~~~
ibdthor
Tastefully borrowed from it :). It happens to be a pretty darn good question -
it's a good place to talk about an accomplishment, and provides some insight
into the intelligence, creativity, and personality of the person who answers
it.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
And this is why I prefer this kind of job posts: it sets up a 2 way
communication. Like HN job posts used to be back in the day.

------
FredBrach
I wonder since a while what makes Light Table definitely better than emacs?

edit: better or different.

~~~
dmix
It embraces this concept: <http://vimeo.com/36579366>

~~~
FredBrach
Hey thanx, it's a nice talk for sure :)

